# A word from Mrs. Carolyn Hall Young



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> Dave asked that I make another apology to him for calling him something he did not like. Fine, sorry. I suppose my anger got the best of me. He said he does not want to have problems at CES and is sorry for the way things went down.


Dear ladies and gentlemen of DIYMA,

I am Carolyn Hall Young. I painted the imagery and designed the shape of the extrusions for the PPI Art Series, as well as generating all the supporting materials. I was a part of the very early years at Precision Power, creating the artwork starting with the first T-shirts and "Built to Blast" banners, the Design Series, the Art Series (black and white), Sedona, electronic accessories, trade show booths, boxes, keychains, labels, license plates, advertising art and copy, business cards, letterheads, brochures, POP, and POS, worked with the architects on the interior build-out of the offices and manufacturing facilities, custom furniture design,and then some. 

We all contributed our time and talents for the love of it. We worked through very lean times and successes with equal devotion and passion, with art and full heart, from the very beginning. We all contributed more than we ever hoped to reap, through the time of my departure to start Xtant with Jeff Scoon and the gang. I am proud and blessed to have been a part of something which was so good. By the way, we did not abandon ship, we were thrown overboard. 

Yes, I do have written agreements with Precision Power verifying my copyright to the artworks and all derivatives. Any use of the artwork legally requires my express permission, or the permission of my estate for 70 years after my death. I hope that is clear enough.

I did not want to enter this discussion, so soon. I was working on writing an appropriate "thank you" letter to Ant (DIYMA), and to Brian (Solemn Sinner), who have been wise and thoughtful in their handling of this issue. I do thank you, both. 

Having read their words, and spoken to both Ant and Brian by telephone, I appreciate their patience, and I admire their intelligence and graciousness. Kudos and thanks to you two for behaving in a manner becoming to the gentlemen that you are.

Thank you to Ant for hosting this forum, facing the inevitable barrage of complaints and criticism that public forums invite. Gratitude should be expressed by each of us to Ant, for his generosity in making this opportunity for us all to come together. 

Brian is aiming to maintain this forum as a civil, positive and respectful exchange of views. I believe that he will make this a better community. He has impeccable manners and calm perspective. It is a courageous act to take on the task of moderating, which is a thankless and demanding job. Brian is a seasoned professional, and this forum is fortunate to have him. Good luck, Brian!

For those who have had harsh words for Brian and Ant and for DIYMA for not handling this debacle sooner, please trust that they have done a great service in allowing these threads to to continue, for me, for this online community and for Grizz Archer. Warren, Grizz and I sincerely appreciate it. 

*Regarding my reply to this post: I am confused about why Grizz is apologizing to Dave Brimer. Was Grizz apologizing for using inappropriate language? Was there anything untrue or inaccurate in the content of the initial apology that needs to be reconsidered? If you reread the posts by Audio_Images and Audio_Dave, (both screen names are the same Dave Brimer who once lived in Arizona and is now in Oregon) there should be plenty of evidence for you to draw your own conclusions. *

It seems to me that Grizz's first apology covered the bases pretty well. I, personally would have worded it slightly differently. I might have explained more about the amount of unnecessary stress that this has caused. I'm betting that Grizz will be paying closer attention to who he chooses to trust in the future -- and he probably will do a bit more checking into their track record before making statements that might be based on highly questionable sources.

An inordinate amount of time, effort and expense has been wasted dealing with this problem, and not just from here in New Mexico. Grizz has done his best to try to correct this mistake. My family and I have been negatively effected by this fiasco, though that damage has been eased greatly by the kindness and support of many respectable members of this forum. I am indebted to you, thank you. You know who you are.

Is there anyone else out there who feels that there is, perhaps, more that Mr. Dave Brimer would have to offer to clear up this trail of false claims, denials, blame, inferences, and insinuations? Unfortunately, the original thread has been permanently deleted, but I offer these saved images for your review. 

If anyone has saved pdfs or any other universally accessible archives of the deleted thread, I would be grateful to receive it. The MHTML documents that I have are extremely cumbersome to view on a Mac. I'm having a hard time preparing my lawsuit against all of you without detailed evidence. Please provide.

Thank you all for your kind consideration, and for reminding us that it was worth the effort and devotion to create and grow PPI. You and your peers helped the fine people of the Old Precision Power come together to create something that many you respect. This still feels like a miracle, after all this time.

Thanks for your encouragement, your faith, your creativity, your discernment and your investment in state of the art mobile audio. We couldn't have done it without you. 

As always, I thank and salute my dear friend Jeff Scoon. Jeff and his son SKYPED us this morning from China. He is continuing to make more magic with Bruce Macmillan and the dream team, with our old friends at JL Audio. Without Jeff, PPI would have been just another company, making disposable widgets. Thanks for the memories. 

Last but not least, thanks to Don Ciardullo, of Soundwerks in Scottsdale, Arizona. He was virtually solely responsible for bringing Grizz Archer together with me to clarify our goals in a positive manner. Don's passion for quality and his enduring personal integrity has earned my highest esteem.

Warren and I send our best wishes and thanks to all of you. 
Adios amigos!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Public Apology From Mr. Grizz Archer of Epsilon re: PPI Art Series & Dave Brimer*

Welcome to DIYMA, Carolyn! It's unfortunate that it took this particular chain of events to bring you here, but I'm happy to see you here.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Public Apology From Mr. Grizz Archer of Epsilon re: PPI Art Series & Dave Brimer*

Welcome to the forum Carolyn! Good to have you. 

Your classiness is unequaled.


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Public Apology From Mr. Grizz Archer of Epsilon re: PPI Art Series & Dave Brimer*

*Hello Carolyn! 

I appreciate your kind words of support for Ant, myself and DIYMA staff. I hope all is as well with you as it possibly can be considering the circumstances, and please, don't be shy to pick up the phone. I can jabber with the best of them! 

Brian *


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sooooo tired of hearing about this. Beating the dead horse at this point. 

BUT......... Will take a visit from Carolyn Hall Young any time.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I am sorry I did not reply to this sooner. I am out of town for a few days and just noticed this thread now.

It was very nice speaking with you, and your husband last week.
Thank youfo signing up to DIYMA.com and for the kind words.

If there is anything you need, do not hessitate to ask.

ANT


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

DIYMA said:


> I am sorry I did not reply to this sooner. I am out of town for a few days and just noticed this thread now.
> 
> It was very nice speaking with you, and your husband last week.
> Thank youfo signing up to DIYMA.com and for the kind words.
> ...


ANT,
Thanks for having me. I do appreciate your kindness. I just heard about your planned adventures! I'm thrilled for you! Hurrah! 
Did you know that I lived in Rome for a year? It was one of the best decisions I have made in my life -- that and marrying Warren.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Public Apology From Mr. Grizz Archer of Epsilon re: PPI Art Series & Dave Brimer*



SolemnSinner said:


> *Hello Carolyn!
> 
> I appreciate your kind words of support for Ant, myself and DIYMA staff. I hope all is as well with you as it possibly can be considering the circumstances, and please, don't be shy to pick up the phone. I can jabber with the best of them!
> 
> Brian *


Thanks Brian, I am grateful for your perspective.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Carolyn, you do good work


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

240sxguy said:


> Welcome Carolyn, you do good work


Thank you, sweetheart! I'll keep trying. xxoo chy


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Public Apology From Mr. Grizz Archer of Epsilon re: PPI Art Series & Dave Brimer*



TREETOP said:


> Welcome to DIYMA, Carolyn! It's unfortunate that it took this particular chain of events to bring you here, but I'm happy to see you here.


Thank you, Treetop,
There is good that can come from anything, any where, anytime. There has been plenty of sweetness here.
xxoo chy


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Public Apology From Mr. Grizz Archer of Epsilon re: PPI Art Series & Dave Brimer*



imjustjason said:


> Welcome to the forum Carolyn! Good to have you.
> 
> Your classiness is unequaled.


Jason,
Have I already told you how much I love you?
xxoo chy


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

audiogodz1 said:


> Sooooo tired of hearing about this. Beating the dead horse at this point.
> 
> BUT......... Will take a visit from Carolyn Hall Young any time.


Dear AudioGodz,
You might not realize how tired I am of this, as well. However, I felt that it was about time I thanked the forum.

Do I know you? I'm a Mac user, too -- since 1984. I did read your post about the "Car Audio Forum...ATTACK SITE" -- didn't effect my Mac either -- but since I am on red alert, right now, I was curious about the timing... 

Also, your "Lights are low and the curtains fall" post was perfect.

We are still cleaning up after this NOT so dead horse -- the saga continues. 

Dave Brimer called me, as I was just posting my first letter to the forum -- it was beyond strange. He his still shucking and jiving. He feels misunderstood, though I think the forum members parsed the situation rather well. 

I have given Dave Brimer the opportunity to put the truth in writing, and I hope that he can live up to the challenge. I await his clarification(s). 

I have enjoyed your posts. 

xxoo chy


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow.. what an honor. Welcome Carolyn.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Carolyn,

I have always admired your work. 

I'm old enough to remember when the ART series first appeared on the scene.

Hope you will post more often and add more depth and resource to an already great site.

Cheers....


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Mahna Mahna said:


> Welcome Carolyn,
> 
> I have always admired your work.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mahna Mahna. I'm old enough to remember, too, but there is a whole lot that I have forgotten. Watch out for the green tea... xxoo chy


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

cedoman said:


> Wow.. what an honor. Welcome Carolyn.


Dear Cedoman,
I am honored to be here, and am impressed by the group. 

I clicked on the link you had below your post -- nomarriage.xxx...You might want to talk with my husband of 25 years about that. He seems to be pretty happy with the arrangement. When he wants to buy a new motorcycle, I always say yes.
I had been married to my high school sweet heart -- dated ten years, married four months, and dumped me for someone who lasted a few minutes. Our marriage was annulled, but, to the day he says I'm the sweetest woman he ever knew. Not too shabby a complement for an ExNot.

Good luck in your love life.
xxoo chy


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome Carolyn. It is truly an honor to have you here ! I too am nearly old enough to remember some of the start ups and have been a fan ever since. As I am sure Ant and Brian have made clear already, if you need anything .. do not hesitate.

Ahh and a bit off topic, but I do also recall the startup of Xtant !


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Dear 6spdcoupe,

I am duly flattered. Thank you.

I taught art history at Gil Saint Bernard's School in Bernardsville, New Jersey, when I was fresh out of graduate school. 

When I was much younger, I ran away from home and waitressed at the Atlas Motor Inn in Cape May, on the boardwalk. I gained a whole lot of life experience, very quickly -- but that is another way, way, off-topic story.

Thank you for taking the time to post your message, and for your kind offer of support. Yes, Ant and Brian have been thoughtful.

xxoo chy


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow - just wow. I'm floored at the experience I'm having right now. I never in my wildest dreams thought I'd be in the same forum with the artist / upstart advisor from the PPI / Xtant products!

My first experience with PPI was while reading an old, torn-up 1991 CA&E with a "centerfold" style ad of the PPI Astro Van. I carefully removed the pages and taped them side-by-side to my bedroom wall. I desperately wanted to buy those amps, but my family was poor and I knew there would be no chance of affording _one_, let alone a trunk full of PPI amps. I convinced my friends to buy them, though, so I got to play with them vicariously. 

Thank you for joining us. I understand the circumstances of your presence are the result of an inconvenience, but I want to thank you for sticking around and bantering with us ne'er-do-wells. I could certainly stand to learn a thing or fifty from you and your associates.

Thank you, again.

Aaron Hammett
envisionelec


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

envisionelec said:


> Wow - just wow. I'm floored at the experience I'm having right now. I never in my wildest dreams thought I'd be in the same forum with the artist / upstart advisor from the PPI / Xtant products!
> 
> My first experience with PPI was while reading an old, torn-up 1991 CA&E with a "centerfold" style ad of the PPI Astro Van. I carefully removed the pages and taped them side-by-side to my bedroom wall. I desperately wanted to buy those amps, but my family was poor and I knew there would be no chance of affording _one_, let alone a trunk full of PPI amps. I convinced my friends to buy them, though, so I got to play with them vicariously.
> 
> ...


Dear Aaron,
I never in the world dreamed that 19 years later, I would be sending to message to a man who remembered the ad. I think I remember it, too, although I'm sure I haven't thought of it since. Those are great memories.

I just pulled out a September/October 1995 issue of Car Stereo Review, with the Xtant Amp on the cover titled, Tower of Power. I have been looking back at the things I saved, and am amazed that somehow we pulled it off, and I got to be there. All this "inconvenience" has brought some good with it too... 

I have to say that we could not have done it without you talking with your friends. Your opinion, and the passion of people who cared enough, as you did, was what built PPI and Xtant. It was is much more potent than any advertising that we could have bought. I am remain grateful for your support.

Your story of taping up the ad on your wall is perfect. It is what I hoped might happen. I am going to have to look to see if I can find a copy of that. If I find it, I'll shoot a picture and send it to you. Feel free to remind me -- I don't intent to let things slide, but sometimes it takes me a while.

Warren just handed me a bowl of double vanilla ice cream, with Hershey's chocolate sauce on it. This moment, with Warren, the ice cream with chocolate and your kind words, I can't imagine a sweeter moment. Truely.

I read this out loud to Warren, and he smiled with me. Thanks for your kind spirit -- it felt as though your warmth just walked through this room.

Your willingness to be delighted is a real gift to me, and I am certain, it is a blessing to all the people around you. You made my beautiful day, even more lovely! 

I think you have something important to teach the world. If you are willing to be delighted, you can do anything your heart desires.

I send you love and thanks,
Carolyn Hall Young xxoo


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome Carolyn.

You have written the most graceful post that I have ever read on this forum.

I sincerely hope that you stick around.

P.S.

I love your work.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Your willingness to be delighted is a real gift to me, and I am certain, it is a blessing to all the people around you. You made my beautiful day, even more lovely!
> 
> I think you have something important to teach the world. If you are willing to be delighted, you can do anything your heart desires.
> 
> ...


Well, now; I am speechless. :blush:


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Cedoman,
> I am honored to be here, and am impressed by the group.
> 
> I clicked on the link you had below your post -- nomarriage.xxx...You might want to talk with my husband of 25 years about that. He seems to be pretty happy with the arrangement. When he wants to buy a new motorcycle, I always say yes.
> ...


I'm actually very honored you replied to me regardless of that link in my signature. I don't follow those beliefs... I just think it is a pretty funny read.

Anyhow... I am a student of architecture and attended 3 art schools here in NYC. I admire your artwork and I think the simplicity of the layout of the PPI amps speaks for itself... just classic.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

"Last but not least, thanks to Don Ciardullo, of Soundwerks in Scottsdale, Arizona. He was virtually solely responsible for bringing Grizz Archer together with me to clarify our goals in a positive manner. Don's passion for quality and his enduring personal integrity has earned my highest esteem"

I was suprised to see a familiar name at the bottom of your post. I worked for don on-and-off for almost 2 yrs and would have to agree with you. 

thanks for sharing with us. We were wondering what it was all about.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

freemind said:


> Welcome Carolyn.
> 
> You have written the most graceful post that I have ever read on this forum.
> 
> ...


Dear Freemind,

Thank you -- to say that my post was graceful is the absolutely the best complement that you could have given me. It has easy to be graceful because people have been so generous towards me. 

The real challenge is maintaining grace when it gets rough around here. 

I don't know whether you were referring to the first long post or the one I wrote to Envision. Either way, I thank you. 

I was on the phone with Jeff Scoon, yesterday, telling him about those of you who have been sending me encouragement through these messages, pubic and private. Your kindness has meant more to me than I am able to express. 

with thanks,
xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear Carolyn,

I just noticed this tread. Like many others have said we are truely greatful to have you here in our forum and we hope that you will become a staple. I just completed a purchase for a mint condition PPI A600.2. I absolutely LOVE your artwork.

P.S.

Please pass along the message to Jeff and Bruce that we would LOVE to have them to. We LOVE and ADMIRE you all. Thank you.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear Carolyn,

I just noticed this tread. Like many others have said we are truely greatful to have you here in our forum and we hope that you will become a staple. I just completed a purchase for a mint condition PPI A600.2. I absolutely LOVE your artwork.

P.S.

Please pass along the message to Jeff and Bruce that we would LOVE to have them to. We LOVE and ADMIRE you all. Thank you.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry for the double post. I sent the message from my phone.


----------



## fertigaudio (Jul 18, 2010)

I am sure there would be many more posts here if people really understood what the industry was in the late 80's through the 90's. 

The die hards are in their 30's and 40's now and much of the new generation is lost to the quick sale, overseas priced, CONSUMEr electronics market. It was much more for me (us) back then. I hope that holds true today for some of the current generation (I am sure it does). The internet has pretty much made the small shops close up in favor of cheap sales and lost territorial rights. The technology has grown to amazing standards and lower pricing. Check out Zaph audio for the meaning of that... The quality and price is no longer high to high. We have become a new kind of DIY generation. 

I am getting way of keel. Anyway. I have really enjoyed the dozen or so emails we have exchanged. I hope that you update your website and continue your mastery of equestrian themed paintings. I still would love one of the old school "one off's" that we had talked about. But I know you are a very busy woman. I can wait. 

PPI/CHY fan,
Brandon.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

cedoman said:


> I'm actually very honored you replied to me regardless of that link in my signature. I don't follow those beliefs... I just think it is a pretty funny read.
> 
> Anyhow... I am a student of architecture and attended 3 art schools here in NYC. I admire your artwork and I think the simplicity of the layout of the PPI amps speaks for itself... just classic.


Dear Cedoman,
I'm glad to know that your signature line was a jest!

A reviewer in the late/mid 1970's called my work "Architectural Abstraction." I hadn't thought of it, consciously, that way, but I had recently returned from a year of painting in Rome, and I was clearly inspired living in the midst of the ancient ruins. It makes sense that a student of architecture would respond to that, or that they (you) would care about beauty and balance, as I do. Thank you for the complement.

I went to Pratt Institute in NY for my MFA, and a real bonus of going to school in New York was the education that came from living in New York City, itself. (BFA RISD)

My oldest sister, Kathleen, is a practicing architect, AIA and LEED certified. On top of that, she is a brilliant painter. I am in awe of all that she knows. Kathleen is visiting us here in NM, now.

Good luck in your studies. Give my love to all of NY.
xxoo chy


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

hello mrs. Carolyn Hall Young! 

i would just like to chime in. your design on the PPI Art series amps were what caught my eye as i was browsing through a car audio shop many years ago. the PPI Art series were the very first amps i ever bought and they were what started me on this hobby of mine. i was 16yrs old then.

i am 29 now and the owner of the car audio shop i was browsing through is now a close friend, business partner and the godfather to my kids. and i still have my very first A600.2 and ProMos 450. i just want to say thanks to you and to all those awesome people at PPI who were responsible for making such great amps


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

The PPI Art series amps have always been some of my favorites...I'm working on a sound quality install in my 16 year old daughters car using the PPI Art amps right now...I'm hoping she will enjoy them as much as I do....


----------



## PPI-ART (Mar 1, 2009)

Louisiana_CRX said:


> The PPI Art series amps have always been some of my favorites...I'm working on a sound quality install in my 16 year old daughters car using the PPI Art amps right now...I'm hoping she will enjoy them as much as I do....


You know were getting old when we put are Art amps in our kids cars. Mine wants the same thing. Dear god I'm getting old.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

ttocs388 said:


> "Last but not least, thanks to Don Ciardullo, of Soundwerks in Scottsdale, Arizona. He was virtually solely responsible for bringing Grizz Archer together with me to clarify our goals in a positive manner. Don's passion for quality and his enduring personal integrity has earned my highest esteem"
> 
> I was suprised to see a familiar name at the bottom of your post. I worked for don on-and-off for almost 2 yrs and would have to agree with you.
> 
> thanks for sharing with us. We were wondering what it was all about.


Dear TTOCS,
Yes, Don Ciardullo is a true gentleman. He is so refreshingly modest in his way of being.

Don and I were trying to figure out who you are. Contact Don at Soundwerks in Scottsdale, AZ -- I'm sure he would like to hear from you.

Who knows what this forum fiasco with Dave Brimer has really been all about. I'm guessing he needs to feed his ego, to get attention, at any cost. I am hoping that, because of this, more people will be more careful about checking the legitimacy of anyone making inflated, false claims in order gain undue credibility. 

I thank all the forum members who figured out who Brimer actually was, and thanks to who contacted me, to show their support, and to let me know what was happening here. 

I hope that all the other Dave Brimers of the world do not have to suffer from Audio Images' soiling of the Brimer name. Audio Dave (Dave Brimer) and Audio Images (Dave Brimer) was born in 1970, and currently lives in Beaverton, Oregon, (Portland, OR area) has continually proven himself to be a complete fraud, and he's gotten pretty good at it. 

There are other's who share his name, but not his lack of ethics. 

By the way, the TylerB on this forum, who is pretending to be Dave's son, is not the same Tyler. Dave had used his son to cover up yet another path of lies. Tyler Brimer is a good kid, and has had a hard enough life, already. Shame on whoever is posting as TylerB. 

Thank you for your post. Do contact Don Ciardullo, and tell him of your respect for him. It will be good for both of you. I wish you well in all that you do.

xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

buddhaV6 said:


> hello mrs. Carolyn Hall Young!
> 
> i would just like to chime in. your design on the PPI Art series amps were what caught my eye as i was browsing through a car audio shop many years ago. the PPI Art series were the very first amps i ever bought and they were what started me on this hobby of mine. i was 16yrs old then.
> 
> i am 29 now and the owner of the car audio shop i was browsing through is now a close friend, business partner and the godfather to my kids. and i still have my very first A600.2 and ProMos 450. i just want to say thanks to you and to all those awesome people at PPI who were responsible for making such great amps


Dear BuddhaV6,

It's a beautiful world! What a pleasure to hear your story. Thank you for your kindness. 

It sounds like you have built a lovely life, and that you are living your love. Hurrah!

I send my best to you and yours,
xxoo CHY


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Louisiana_CRX said:


> The PPI Art series amps have always been some of my favorites...I'm working on a sound quality install in my 16 year old daughters car using the PPI Art amps right now...I'm hoping she will enjoy them as much as I do....


I love it! I hope you are having her work along side of you. I treasure all that I learned from my father. One of my biggest thrills was when I had tools that he wanted to borrow.

xxoo chy


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Carolyn,

Do you currently have any places to see and purchase your art now?


----------



## fertigaudio (Jul 18, 2010)

Booger said:


> Carolyn,
> 
> Do you currently have any places to see and purchase your art now?


Welcome Home

It hasn't been updated since 2007; she has had other things to deal with that don't need mentioning here. If you are truly interested start with a friendly email. She is amazing to talk to and is a very insightful person.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Cedoman,
> I'm glad to know that your signature line was a jest!
> 
> A reviewer in the late/mid 1970's called my work "Architectural Abstraction." I hadn't thought of it, consciously, that way, but I had recently returned from a year of painting in Rome, and I was clearly inspired living in the midst of the ancient ruins. It makes sense that a student of architecture would respond to that, or that they (you) would care about beauty and balance, as I do. Thank you for the complement.
> ...


Dear Carolyn.. I just can't believe that you are connecting with me on a NYC state of mind. How I hold you in high regards. 

I attended City College, Parsons and FIT. I couldn't afford Pratt. I think the experience at FIT and the attention to every minute detail is what drew me to your artwork. I remember having to draw the same shapes and objects on the PPI Art Amps to figure out how light affects its shadow on cylindrical and square shapes. I still have those drawings! It made me believe only a New Yorker could have come up with the PPI designs. What do you know..?

After working in the Architectural field for 9 years I was fortunate to be appointed as a NYC Firefighter with the FDNY. It has been 10 years now with the department and I still practice architecture with a small 5 man firm. I'm an architectural draftsman and site surveyor.

Music and art goes hand in hand...its inseparable and you captured it. When I look at your Artwork on my Ax606.2 .. I can only reflect on my glory days.. ha... 1992-99. As I tell my friends at home... when NYC was NYC... 

Take care Carolyn.

Chris


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Booger said:


> Carolyn,
> 
> Do you currently have any places to see and purchase your art now?


Dear Booger,

I am lucky enough to have a waiting list of patient people who buy paintings and prints -- as they become available. Usually, I just e-mail an image, and someone wants it. You may not even the work I do now, it is quite different from my nonobjective works. 

I haven't updated my web site in years. There is nothing on it that is available, but it will give you a better sense of where I am now -- although I don't even know what will come next. I may revisit some of some of the elements that were part of my vocabulary before the birth of Precision Power and through the old PPI days. 

My web site is:
http://web.mac.com/carolynhallyoung

Send me an e-mail with your name, address, phone number and e-mail, if you are still interested, and I will keep you in mind.

Jeff Scoon, and his family has one of the larger collections of my paintings -- but I am pretty sure he isn't planning on selling them. 

Thank you for asking about my art. I'm sorry that I am not more prolific.

xxoo,
Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

cedoman said:


> Dear Carolyn.. I just can't believe that you are connecting with me on a NYC state of mind. How I hold you in high regards.
> 
> I attended City College, Parsons and FIT. I couldn't afford Pratt. I think the experience at FIT and the attention to every minute detail is what drew me to your artwork. I remember having to draw the same shapes and objects on the PPI Art Amps to figure out how light affects its shadow on cylindrical and square shapes. I still have those drawings! It made me believe only a New Yorker could have come up with the PPI designs. What do you know..?
> 
> ...


Dear Chris,

Thank you for your kindness.

xxoo Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

PPI-ART said:


> You know were getting old when we put are Art amps in our kids cars. Mine wants the same thing. Dear god I'm getting old.


It is really funny when your kids discover that you might have something cool to offer. 
Love to you and yours, Ken!
Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Dear Carolyn,
> 
> I just noticed this tread. Like many others have said we are truely greatful to have you here in our forum and we hope that you will become a staple. I just completed a purchase for a mint condition PPI A600.2. I absolutely LOVE your artwork.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, dear wdemetrius. 

I have passed your message along. We all appreciate you keeping the spirit of the Precision Power alive through your attention and care.

xxoo Carolyn


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

wow. This is cool ! 
I never knew that someone actually did the paintings for those amps ! 
I thought it was all computerized. :surprised:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

What is amazing is that those of us that still have our original PPI amps have likely done nothing but allow them to look and sound amazing for the last 20 years! Now that's absolutely state of the art!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Holy Thread Revival Batman! I wonder what ol' Brimer is up to. Anyone heard from that clown?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

What a classy thread. I wish they were all like this.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

rugdnit said:


> Holy Thread Revival Batman! I wonder what ol' Brimer is up to. Anyone heard from that clown?


If we only knew who he was and what he did for car audio...


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I fell in love with the looks of the Art Series of amps when I first saw them way back, I had to pay 10% extra to get a white 2200 back than, still have it today and use it everyday. It was repaired and freshened up once by PPI a long time ago.

The look and artwork is what caught my attention, the amps being kick ass doesn't hurt either !!

I have 2 of those beautiful amps now although one is "sick" at the moment ,

Back in 1991 the $700 I spent for it was way worth it for the life I have gotten out of it.

Thanks for all you have done !!

Also, I have the full collection of Car Audio and Car Stereo Review from the first issue of both magazines up to the late 90's ( I think), and would be happy to scan anything that someone would want to see again. Especially liked the big amp test, return of the big amp test, etc from back in the day, had to go into Brooklyn Ny from Long Island to find one missing issue of that test, (was in Brooklyn for something else that day anyway)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a heads up to all that was involved with this nightmare. David (Dave) Brimer has been joining Precision Power groups on facebook after Carolyn Hall Young's death.
I don't know what he's up to but beware cuz if he's on FB, he's likely returned to DIYMA as well.

Bret
Darth SQ


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Darth SQ said:


> Just a heads up to all that was involved with this nightmare. David (Dave) Brimer has been joining Precision Power groups on facebook after Carolyn Hall Young's death.
> I don't know what he's up to but beware cuz if he's on FB, he's likely returned to DIYMA as well.
> 
> Bret
> Darth SQ


Who is he & what did he do?


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

KillerBox said:


> Who is he & what did he do?


He's a scumbag that tried to take credit for others (Mrs. Hall) work, if I remember right. 

RIP


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

ParDeus said:


> He's a scumbag that tried to take credit for others (Mrs. Hall) work, if I remember right.
> 
> RIP


Didn't he say that he drew the art design on a napkin over drinks with Jeff Scoon while he was working down in Tempe as an engineer showing everyone how to perfect the cold solder technique or something to that effect?

That dude was a riot with his circular lies and lack of knowledge... I think that I, a freaking bean counter no less, knows more about electronics than he does. :laugh:


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

ChrisB said:


> Didn't he say that he drew the art design on a napkin over drinks with Jeff Scoon while he was working down in Tempe as an engineer showing everyone how to perfect the cold solder technique or something to that effect?
> 
> That dude was a riot with his circular lies and lack of knowledge... I think that I, a freaking bean counter no less, knows more about electronics than he does. :laugh:


I believe that is correct. Then tried to monetize his involvement anyway possible.


----------

